# Injured girl in Montreal looking for her home



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Could that tattoo be a postal code for a city in Canada ?


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Could that tattoo be a postal code for a city in Canada ?


No. Canadian postal codes are alpha numeric alpha, numeric alpha numeric. It could be a certain way the breeder tags their pups. If you could find out what exact area she was found in, that could make the search a little easier.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just left a message on the National Dog Registry recorder with the # in her ear. You can never tell.


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

I just left a message with EvilNessCroft, by their profile live fairly close to Montreal. She may have easier access to some of the local ads.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Just left a message on the National Dog Registry recorder with the # in her ear. QUOTE]
> =======================================================
> I also have a call into them too.
> In speaking with my breeder, my vet, the local emergency clinic, North Shore Long Island Animal Shelter, my local shelter, a recovery group down south and a NY state breeders group it is possible this dog was dumped by a puppy mill breeder as they use tattoos like that.
> Waiting to hear from a couple other sources.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I did some research on the sites I know; websites where people from Montreal lost their pets. I've found a few golden retrievers but they don't match the description of this golden! I'll look some more...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What about checking with the police to see if there were any auto accidents around where she was found? She could have come flying out of a car during an accident.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have photos of her. I know of a missing Retriever, but I don't have her tat number. You never know how far from home these dogs can travel.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes a picture would be really nice!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

The more sources I speak with the general feeling is that this girl was owned by a breeder.....perhaps she didn't "produce" and consequently was dumped......
Looked at Craigs list for NY, Vt. NH, Maine......nothing for her at all....so apparently no one is looking for her.
So to whoever adopts her; Nurse her back to health, keep her warm, safe and in a loving home. 
I am sure there would be a few of us who would do the PayPal thing to help out.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

WLR said:


> The more sources I speak with the general feeling is that this girl was owned by a breeder.....perhaps she didn't "produce" and consequently was dumped......
> Looked at Craigs list for NY, Vt. NH, Maine......nothing for her at all....so apparently no one is looking for her.
> So to whoever adopts her; Nurse her back to health, keep her warm, safe and in a loving home.
> I am sure there would be a few of us who would do the PayPal thing to help out.


I agree. I can't find anyone who's looking for her... It's really sad but I guess she's in good hands now! Hope she find a new loving home soon.


----------

